# President Obama Called, He Said Michael Vick is Awesome



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

In a phone call to Jeffrey Lurie, owner of the Philadelphia Eagles, President Obama expressed his appreciation over the decision to give Michael Vick a second chance.

"The president wanted to talk about two things, but the first was Michael,'' Lurie told Sports Illustrated's Peter King. "He said, 'So many people who serve time never get a fair second chance. He was...passionate about it. He said it's never a level playing field for prisoners when they get out of jail. And he was happy that we did something on such a national stage that showed our faith in giving someone a second chance after such a major downfall.''

The second part of the call was in regards to plans to switch to alternative energy at Lincoln Financial Field.

According to Obama spokesman Bill Burton, "the president told owner Jeffrey Lurie that while he condemns the crimes Vick was convicted of, he believes people who have paid for their crimes should have the opportunity to contribute to society again."

Personally, I don't see how running around in spandex throwing a ball around contributes to society, but okay.

Would Obama have even mentioned Vick if the Eagles weren't doing so well? And if he's all for second chances, why didn't he speak up when Vick was first reinstated?

More interestingly, few of the articles mentioned the cruelty and severity of the crimes Vick committed in running a dogfighting ring.

According to information released by the USDA under the Freedom of Information Act, informants told investigators that Vick and two others strangled low-performing dogs by hanging them from trees, drowning them in buckets of water -- one person holding the hind legs, another person holding the dog's head. They said Vick and two others also killed dogs with a shovel, shot them and in at least one case, slammed a dog to the ground until it was dead. Vick and co-defendants Purnell Peace and Quanis Phillips "seemed to get an adrenaline high when killing the dogs," an informant said.

Maybe President Obama needs to read some of the massive research about the in curability and rates of recidivism of sociopaths who exhibit their lack of conscience through cruelty to animals.

Also? Now Vick wants a dog!

In an interview with theGrio, he claims that he loves all animals and that it was outside influences that allowed him to participate in dog fighting.

"I hate to use our culture as an excuse, but it is what it is and that's what happened and that's the way I thought about it growing up," he said. "This is just the way we were brought up."

If he hates using excuses so much, then maybe he should just stop and take some responsibility for his actions instead of whining and blaming circumstances. It wasn't what it was, it's what he let it be. He had a choice and he chose one of the lowest forms of cruelty over not even just compassion, but common sense.

"I would love to get another dog in the future," he said. "I think it would be a big step for me in the rehabilitation process. I think just to have a pet in my household and to show people that I genuinely care, and my love, and my passion for animals."

President Obama Called: He Said Michael Vick is Awesome


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok seriously I am sick to death of hearing about this guy and the longer people who love this breed dwell on this crud the more press he will get. We as a community are contributing to his paycheck.

The guy is a creep and a fake and he doesn't deserve to own another animal not even a snake he can relate to. But geez he did wrong he paid his dues not enough time for me but whatever. Let's all move on to bigger things now. If anything this controversy has brought to light what these dogs go through and that their rep should not be what it is.

The only thing that people should still be talking about is how amazing his dogs are for most of them making a tremendous recovery and that hopefully they will live long happy lives.

And Obama well I won't go there but we all know what he is and why he shouldn't be leading this country.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I couldn't agree more. I just keep getting this stuff on my FB,and figured ppl might wanna read it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't mean you specifically just in general... Lol sorry for the confusion


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh no confusion. I figured it's what you meant. I actually deleted most of those FB ppl off my list,cause one was a psycho :/ 
I mean, I get that you're an animal lover....but man,some people just are nuts.coughPETAcough


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol. Hehehe


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. He obviously didn't see the Vikings kick his butt last night. Lmao.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Obama polarity is in the dump and Vick rep is high cause they are going to the playoffs. Obama wants his name tied to it for publicity. Vick is a felon and rarely do they get a second chance. However this specific case happens to be a professional athlete that stimulates the economy no matter what his past may be. Philly people are going to back him because Vick is THEIR qb. They will completely overlook anything he may have done in the past because Vick is their qb. He could have decapitated people with a rusty spoon and his high power lawyer got him off and we would still have a semi-distaste for him. 

Sum it up......Obama needs the publicity and ties his name in the papers to a convict who happens to play in the NFL named Michael Vick who use to fight and kill pitbulls and is following a script laid in front of him by a publicist to rebuild his name. 95% of the public has forgotten about it because the NFL post season is beginning to pump billions of dollars into the economy that Obama is excited about. And the last 5% are hardcore breeders and owners of the pitbull breeds that are being looked at like we are the real criminals and have no rights

My opinion.....I loath him and pray his karma comes back 100x. I feel he was let off leanantly due to the fact he is a spotlight big named pro athlete and the judicial system was bought off with the help from the NFL. All the show boating is garbage and he is living it up behind his walls and laughing himself asleep. I would not be at all surprised he is still in some capacity finding his hands doing the same thing he was cought doing illegally.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Rusty spooooooooooooooooons?






*And the last 5% are hardcore breeders and owners of the pitbull labor that are being looked at like we are the real criminals and have no rights*

Good post~


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I had to fix it cause spell check crushed my word again. I can't remember what I said before the correction


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

Did wrong, but time to move on and stop looking for post count and popularity by fishing for a sure knee jerk reaction.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok lexsfart was a that a shot at the op?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have no idea what they even meant. I can't read bad grammar.(though I have been known to produce it myself)


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex'sFart said:


> Did wrong, but time to move on and stop looking for post count and popularity by fishing for a sure knee jerk reaction.


Padlock???


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Personally, I don't see how running around in spandex throwing a ball around contributes to society, but okay.


I'll only comment on this. It's because sports is one of the few things that can unite people of all types. Take Vick out of the equation. I have personally seen Shia's and Sunni's (that normally hate each other), unite in celebration over their countries soccer success (Iraq). Think what you want about the money, scandal, steroids etc., sports unite, period!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahaha no I don't think so he's been off ban since Christmas... No ones looking for post count here or popularity... I think the people in this thread just so happen to give a darn about this breed.... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering if that was good ol paddy.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I'll only comment on this. It's because sports is one of the few things that can unite people of all types. Take Vick out of the equation. I have personally seen Shia's and Sunni's (that normally hate each other), unite in celebration over their countries soccer success (Iraq). Think what you want about the money, scandal, steroids etc., sports unite, period!


Just so you know, I didn't write that. LOL~! I love soccer! I use to play.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Just so you know, I didn't write that. LOL~! I love soccer! I use to play.


Oh, ha ha. Carry on then.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I just copied and pasted what they wrote in the article.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Vick is an awesome quarterback, despite Tuesday's game.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Out of curiousity... Many people here are all for 2nd chances, Which i agree with to an extent in this situation...

If you truly feel that Vick deserves a 2nd chance, Why do you also believe that he should not be allowed to own dogs? Doesn't he deserve a 2nd chance at that also?

I mean murderers are placed back on the street with other humans after they have "served their time". Bank robbers don't get banned from using banks after they "serve their time". Those who abuse pharmaceutical drugs are not banned from ever receiving scrips again. So why should a Dog Fighter, Who everyone believes deserves a 2nd chance, Not be allowed to own a dog again?

Either you for 2nd chances all the way, Or your not... Its hard to find a happy medium when it comes to "2nd chances"


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

............................


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Out of curiousity... Many people here are all for 2nd chances, Which i agree with to an extent in this situation...
> 
> If you truly feel that Vick deserves a 2nd chance, Why do you also believe that he should not be allowed to own dogs? Doesn't he deserve a 2nd chance at that also?
> 
> ...


Ah good point. I actually don't have a problem with him owning another dog. I think he's learned his lesson and he's so on the radar I highly doubt he'd ever do that again.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

So being a good quarterback means killing an undetermined amount of dogs makes it acceptable in our society? I don't get the logic behind that one

Good enough analogy for Obama I guess


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> IMO I don't think he deserves a second chance at owning an animal. I don't feel the circumstances are the same as a bank robbers. He will be housing an animal 24/7 and a dog cannot tell someone if it is being abused. It wouldn't be fair to put an animal in a situation like that - where we cannot guarantee it's safety. I see it the same as a drug addict or a pedophile. *Would you leave crack in a recovering addicts home and trust them not to use it just because they say it would help their recovering process? Doesn't make sense. Or would you let a pedophile adopt a child and put that child's safety at risk just because the pedophile says it will help them recover?* Doubt it.


Well crack is illegal so you couldn't legally leave crack at a recovering drug addicts house to help them recover so that wouldn't work. Both doing crack and owning is illegal, dog figthing is illegal not owning one. And you can't compare a pedophile to a dogfighter two completely different things not even in the same world.

Its easy to sit back and place judgement on a man who has made mistakes, fact of the matter is that alot of people get alittle wiser when servering time or after falling down to the bottom. Some times thats what it takes make an individual a better person.

Not saying what he did was right, just saying people can change.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> IMO I don't think he deserves a second chance at owning an animal. I don't feel the circumstances are the same as a bank robbers. He will be housing an animal 24/7 and a dog cannot tell someone if it is being abused. It wouldn't be fair to put an animal in a situation like that - where we cannot guarantee it's safety. I see it the same as a drug addict or a pedophile. Would you leave crack in a recovering addicts home and trust them not to use it just because they say it would help their recovering process? Doesn't make sense. Or would you let a pedophile adopt a child and put that child's safety at risk just because the pedophile says it will help them recover? Doubt it.


Crack and the act of doing crack are both illegal...
Dogs are legal to own, But the act of dogfighting is illegal...

2 different scenarios, But I see where your coming from.

So in your opinion, He deserves a 2nd chance at football and his former luxurious life, But not a 2nd chance at owning a dog....
Not to play devils advocate, But a abusive mom has her children removed from her, She goes to jail, Does her time... Should she have an opportunity to have kids again?
She was allowed a 2nd chance at life, So why not a 2nd chance at what ruined her life?

I guess my whole point is, Either you feel he deserves a 2nd chance at everything (football, luxiorious life, dogs), Or he doesn't deserve any of these things.
Maybe i'm seeing things too much as black and white, but i feel little sympathy for someone who can turture, mutilate, and murder dogs, Than go onto news networks claiming that he would "love" to own a dog as a family pet in the future... It just turns my stomach.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Hahaha no I don't think so he's been off ban since Christmas... No ones looking for post count here or popularity... I think the people in this thread just so happen to give a darn about this breed.... Hmmmmmmm


I'm sure your aware my post had nothing to do with caring/not caring for the breed.

As far as Vick goes hes being watched, and one dog doesnt make for a dog fighting ring. Theres a fine line between protecting the breed and being overly sensitive. Many dog fighters have family pets and able to clearly seperate the two.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok well were not talking an old dog man here... We are talking an over paid athlete who is living it up in his infamous illegal actions...

As I stated before he has done his time even though I don't think it was enough... I stated we should just let it go since hmmmm everyone talking about him is just giving him 15 more minutes of fame... Bottom line whether he does right or wrong in my mind he is scum... He was never a dogman he was just another thug punk trying to be a dogman...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I really don't see any harm in him having another dog. I think if do a crime pay for like anyone els who has done the same crime. Wich I believe he was slightly more so punishment than other. Then you should be aloud to move on in life. i f he choses to make any more crimes then you go on from there.. Until then you have to let a person live their life. Right???


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

obama and vick.
2 double negatives.
doesn't that mean they have X'ed each other out?
talking about 2 nothing people bore me.
I wouldn't pis on either of them were they to be on fire.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Hehehehe


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i honestly dont give 2  about him & what he does as long as its not abusing/ disrespecting another animal. theres a big difference in the "sport" & respect for a living creature. that which he has lack of. he did nothing but glorify "dogfighting" for the street thugs & because of him & countless others like him society has it twisted & thats why this breed is suffering the way it is. so, let him go get a maltipoo or a yorkie doodle lol & take it to the dog park so the paparazzi can snap a million shots and publish them in people.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Obama is a publicity stunt. been that way since day one. One big  eating grin


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Vick is an awesome quarterback, despite Tuesday's game.


ewww i still feel sick after watchin my birds play like that


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Out of curiousity... Many people here are all for 2nd chances, Which i agree with to an extent in this situation...
> 
> If you truly feel that Vick deserves a 2nd chance, Why do you also believe that he should not be allowed to own dogs? Doesn't he deserve a 2nd chance at that also?
> 
> ...


This is a great question and you made me think. People who commit murder are allowed second chances in society around people depending on the crime committed. People who pose a real threat to the general public, such as your run of the mill psychopath, will most likely never get a second chance. Most of the people who commit murder and are allowed out to walk around freely in society are usually the ones who commit crimes of passion, like walking in and catching their significant other cheating. They killed, but don't really pose too much of a threat to the general public, because they are not dating the majority of people in society. Bank robbers are not usually repeat offenders in this day and age.

Offenders who show a threat to a certain population, such as child molesters or people who abuse the elderly, may be given a second chance in society, but precautions are taken to ensure they will not be around their target victim. They may have to register on national offender lists, introduce themselves to their neighbors and identify the crimes they've committed, or be prohibited from working in certain facilities such as day care centers, schools, or nursing homes.

So, this is why I feel Michael Vick can be given a second chance in society, but not be allowed to own animals again. He did not commit a crime of passion and, say, kick a dog in the head for peeing on his shoe after having a bad day. He has a target victim, we can profile the type of creature that he would abuse if given the chance. If he had killed multiple quarterbacks of opposing teams, then I would feel he deserves a chance in society, but should not be allowed to play football or attend sporting events.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand why everyone keeps telling him it's ok and patting him on the back. What he did was sick and wrong period. If he really cared and loved animals like he said he did there is no way outside influence would make him torture and kill helpless animals like that. I don't care what people said, he knew right from wrong and for him to be able to do the things he did to them just makes him that much sicker!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> This is a great question and you made me think. People who commit murder are allowed second chances in society around people depending on the crime committed. People who pose a real threat to the general public, such as your run of the mill psychopath, will most likely never get a second chance. Most of the people who commit murder and are allowed out to walk around freely in society are usually the ones who commit crimes of passion, like walking in and catching their significant other cheating. They killed, but don't really pose too much of a threat to the general public, because they are not dating the majority of people in society. Bank robbers are not usually repeat offenders in this day and age.
> 
> Offenders who show a threat to a certain population, such as child molesters or people who abuse the elderly, may be given a second chance in society, but precautions are taken to ensure they will not be around their target victim. They may have to register on national offender lists, introduce themselves to their neighbors and identify the crimes they've committed, or be prohibited from working in certain facilities such as day care centers, schools, or nursing homes.
> 
> So, this is why I feel Michael Vick can be given a second chance in society, but not be allowed to own animals again. He did not commit a crime of passion and, say, kick a dog in the head for peeing on his shoe after having a bad day. He has a target victim, we can profile the type of creature that he would abuse if given the chance. If he had killed multiple quarterbacks of opposing teams, then I would feel he deserves a chance in society, but should not be allowed to play football or attend sporting events.


:goodpost: Excellent post, couldn't agree more. Well said


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

..................................................


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Ok, Now I think we are seeing results of my previous post...

So now more people are coming out and saying that he doesn't deserve a 2nd chance (which I totally agree).
The only thing he should BE guaranteed is life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness... He should NOT be guaranteed his mansions, cars, million dollar career, Etc...

I played devils advocate alot in these posts in order to get some more thought out replies, and it seems to have worked. I personally feel that he should have not been allowed back in the NFL, Should have had at least partial assets stripped (especially the property in which the dogfighting took place), He should still be working off the 50,000 hours of community service the judge should have given him (along with his jail term), And he should be forced to help rehab not only his dogs, But other dogs from fighting rings, So he can see first hand the damage he did... From the caregivers perspective instead of the dog fighters perspective.

I understand that many will not agree with this opinion, and may think this is only because he is a sports star... 
Let me make this clear...
If my own mother was caught torturing, killing, mutilating, and abusing dogs, I would expect the same punishment for her.

Dogs are Gods creatures, Just like you and me... By mans laws, He abused an animal... In Gods eyes, He committed murder.

P.s. Kg420... I agree with you 150%


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

A similar thread has been RAGING over on my motorcycle board. I think I've managed to convert a few people over to my side of thinking.

Its pretty surprising how many people don't know the sickening Evil things he did to those animals. 

I'd post up a link, but I doubt you guys wanna see more of the same. 

As for the Bank Robbers vs Banks and Murderers who don't receive life sentences etc. Look at Child Molesters. They have to register and can't work at or be near children. 

Different circumstances.


----------

